# Wood Ash On Crops



## Bluereason (Feb 20, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone is familiar in applying wood ash as a lime or fertilizer for your crops produced from a power plant? Did you see any noticeable differences in yield or soil fertility? How was the process of spreading it as it is such a fine particulate? Any additional advice on wood ash as a whole?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

#1 get a test on their ash before anything, some is just dirt and carbon not worth trucking more than a couple of miles.
#2 worked well for us, was a product with some p and k value and 80% lime equivalent for ph correction. Was absorbed quickly. Area where stockpile was still clearly out performing rest of field 5 years later.
#3 pain to spread, absolutely spread it asap while dry. Do not let it get wet.
#4 watch the heavy metals accumulation.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Like slowzuki said, get an analysis on it. It can be all over the map, both from a chemical standpoint and from a physical/spreadability standpoint. The source I have here is more of a chip-like consistency, chips the size of your pinky fingernail, and it is black in color. Low CCE, but P and K are there, as is organic matter. Spreads wonderfully, even when wet.

It all boils down to what you are after, and what you need.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That’s interesting Reede, all the types available here are dustier than Ag lime and turn into a slop when wet, then cement cake when dried again. Have to use a lime buggy to spread.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Yes, this stuff is coming from an OSB plant, and they're using, I guess, the scrap wood to fire the steam boilers. It is chiplike in consistency, and spreads wonderfully. Really does a nice job of flocculating the soil.


----------

